# Ist am Ende - PC PROBLEM



## destiny93 (1. April 2011)

_ Moin Moin, ich halte es nicht mehr aus und ich weiß einfach nichtmehr weiter..
Ich habe Pc ruckler und weiß nicht woran es liegt seit 1monat versuch ich die schon weg zubekommen alles ausprobiert doch kein Erfolg

Ausprobiert bis jz

- 5x Pc neu installiert dabei windowns xp/ 7 ohne Erfolg
- Grafikkarten Treiber neu Installiert bestimmt auch schon 5x
- Mainboard Treiber neugemacht
- BIOS update
- eig alles was man machen kann..
- Neue Grafikkarte bestellt

So meine PC Hardware ist..

AMD Phenom 965 BE 3,4 Ghz (Deneb)
4GB arbeitsspeicher 
Nvidia Gefroce GTX650 TI
Win 7 derzeit installiert

Ich hab zb in battlefield Bad company 2 hohe FPS trozdem laggs.. ob ich mit low-mid-high spiele
In wow das selbe da kann ich zwar mit hoch zocken und ultra trozdem ändert sich da nicht viel außer wenn ich schatten runterstelle

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter mit der hardware hieß es eig ich könnt Highend zocken weils ne Highend Hardware EIG JA WÄRE..

wär ne ahnung? gibts nen programm womit man testen kann das die Hardware richtig läuft..

mfg und danke an die jenigen die helfen =) es reicht mir auch schon nur nen kleiner tipp was es sein könnte von mir aus auch was merkwürdiges

ich hab sogar schon die bildschrime getauscht es klingt komisch aber ich versuch echt alles

mfg =) _


----------



## Orias_ (1. April 2011)

Hi,

ich nehme an die Graka ist eine 560ti, oder? 

Mit der Hardware hast du brutale Leistung, daran liegt es nicht. Du sagst du hast Laggs, das liegt an Deiner Internetverbindung, nicht an deiner Hardware. 

Was hast Du denn für eine Verbindung? Wie gehst Du online? per W-Lan? Wenn ja folgendes Testen:

1) per lan online gehen
2) den W-lan Kanal wechseln
3) Pingtest durchführen
4) Bei deinem Provider nachfragen

Grüße


----------



## Kaldreth (1. April 2011)

Hi,

ich würde auch Probleme mit dem Internet vermuten! Denn mein Vorredner hat schon Recht, mit dem Rechner hast du genug Power! Interessant wäre es, wie es in einem offline Spiel aussieht hast du da auch Ruckler? Du könntest auch mal einen benchmark Test laufen lassen (musst mal nach googlen) ist ein Programm welches die Leistungsfähigkeit deines Rechners misst. 

Ansonsten kann natürlich auch immer etwas defekt sein an der hardware, mach aber mal erst den Test um das Internet auszuschließen und mal gucken was du bei dem Benchmark test für ein Ergebnis bekommst!


----------



## Orias_ (1. April 2011)

http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/

Hier kannst du ja mal 3d mark 11 und pc mark vantage laufen lassen.

Grüße


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2011)

Naja erst sagt er, dass er Ruckler hat und dann, dass er Lags hat.
Ruckler können es ja eigentlich fast nicht sein, wenn die FPS permanent hoch ist.
Viele Leute kennen halt den Unterschied nicht wirklich.

Wenn die Vorschläge von Orias_ nichts bringen, dann könntest du auch kurz mal die Firewall ausschalten und dann testen. Aber schalte sie wieder ein, bevor du ins Internet gehst.


----------



## Konov (1. April 2011)

Laggs die von einer schlechten Verbindung herrühren kann man IMO gut erkennen, indem man auf die Bewegungen im Spiel schaut.
Wenn z.B. in einem Shooter die Spieler irgendwo langlaufen und dann kurz nach hinten gezogen werden, dann wieder nach vorne. Diese Verzerrung beim Bewegungsablauf tritt nur bei Laggs auf, nicht beim Ruckeln.
Anderes Beispiel ist Waffenwechsel, wenn man wechselt, aber zwischendurch merkt man eine Verzögerung von vielleicht einer Sekunde, oder es poppen Waffen auf die man gar nicht gewählt hat, das sind Laggs.


Ruckeln ist dann gegeben wenn das ganze Bild zeitweise stehenbleibt und sich alles bewegt wie bei einer Dia Show.


----------



## Klos1 (1. April 2011)

Um erstmal zu verifizieren, was für ein Problem du hast, spiel doch mal ein Offline-Spiel und gib dann bescheid, was Sache ist. Tretten die Probleme auch bei BC2 im Singleplayer-Modus auf? Wenn nein -> Lag -> Internet-Problem.


----------



## Palimbula (1. April 2011)

Es wird mit SIcherheit die GTX560TI sein, ausser er hat doch eine andere Grafikkarte gekauft --> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/183235-msi-n560gtx-ti-twin-frozr-iioc-1gb/

Ansonsten gilt: Testen ob die Ruckler auch bei einem offline Spiel oder im Offline/Singleplayer-Modus auftreten


----------



## destiny93 (1. April 2011)

so danke erstmal für die viele antworten, iich hab ne 16k Dsl leitung osnatel, ankommen tun 12k

Soo in Singleplayer ist das selbe, auck ruckler. läuft alles nicht flüssig, unschärfe is da

Firewall hab ich ausgemacht getestet = kein erfolg

Wenn was an der Hardware Defekt sein sollte, was ich in moment vermute, wie könnte ich es heraus finden und testen?
in moment downloade ich den 3dmark test bild wird gleich hochgeladen



mfg


----------



## destiny93 (1. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der macht bis Grafiktest 4 dann kommt ja cpu test, und dann is blackscreen und macht nicht mehr weiter


----------



## Fauzi (1. April 2011)

Hast du den Test gemacht ohne das irgendwelche Programme (ICQ, MSN, Skype) nebenbei laufen? Wenn nein, mach die mal aus und versuche es nochmal.


----------



## destiny93 (1. April 2011)

Ich hatte alles programme aus. kotzt mich das an heftig


----------



## Fauzi (1. April 2011)

Ganz sicher? Auch nicht irgendwelche versteckte Prozesse? Oder irgendetwas im Autostart?
3DMark ist das relativ heikel.

Vielleicht mal noch ein Memtest durchführen, vielleicht haben die RAM ne Macke..
Oder HDD mit CrystalDiskInfo checken.

Hast du noch Garantie auf dem Computer/Prozessor?


----------



## Konov (1. April 2011)

Hey immerhin weißte jetzt, dass es ein Hardware Fehler ist... beim 3D Mark so ein Abbruch, das kann ja nur an der Hardware liegen.


----------



## muehe (1. April 2011)

mal Prime95 2-3Stunden laufen lassen

den 2. Test (In-place large FFTs)


----------



## destiny93 (1. April 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Ganz sicher? Auch nicht irgendwelche versteckte Prozesse? Oder irgendetwas im Autostart?
> 3DMark ist das relativ heikel.
> 
> Vielleicht mal noch ein Memtest durchführen, vielleicht haben die RAM ne Macke..
> ...



ja hab alles aus gemacht..
wie mach ich so ein test mit welchen programm
HDD mit Crysaldiskinfo was ist das kenn mich nicht so gut aus sry =((((
aber trozdem danke für die, die alle helfen 

mfg..


----------



## Orias_ (1. April 2011)

probiere mal aero bei windows 7 auszumachen, das führt bei 3d mark auch manchmal zu abstürzen.


----------



## Fauzi (1. April 2011)

> beim 3D Mark so ein Abbruch, das kann ja nur an der Hardware liegen.



Das steht auch nur in deinen Sternen geschrieben?




> ja hab alles aus gemacht..
> wie mach ich so ein test mit welchen programm
> HDD mit Crysaldiskinfo was ist das kenn mich nicht so gut aus sry =((((
> aber trozdem danke für die, die alle helfen



Für MemoryTest:

Klick
Anleitung befolgen


Für CrystalDisk:

Klick
Installieren und Ausführen


Wie sieht es den nun mit der Garantie aus?


----------



## destiny93 (1. April 2011)

Garantie ist noch 2jahre auf alles 

ok ich mach mal grad die testes dann gib ich wieder bescheid

danke euch


----------



## Fauzi (1. April 2011)

Wenn du den PC Komplett gekauft hast dann geh zu deinem Händler und schildere dein Problem.


----------



## destiny93 (1. April 2011)

is selbst zusammen gestellt.. 
memory test kein felhler,
und 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (1. April 2011)

Lass sonst mal noch BurnIn Test eine zeitlang laufen und guck ob du dann auch Ruckler hast.

Klick


----------



## destiny93 (1. April 2011)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/944295;jsessionid=A8266F816A777C4AFCCEA5497B1FDECD?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F944295%3Fkey%3DWy8YuQFZ3yzmT7CX0PmyDUEYMnERdJ


Hier der test habs doch hinbekommen hab mein headset abgeschlossen


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2011)

> Bei Ihrem Ergebnis sind die folgenden Probleme aufgetreten, es wird daher nicht angezeigt (beispielsweise in Ranglisten).: Der Grafiktreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert. (What is this?)



Kann es sein das da der Hund begraben liegt?
Was für einen Treiber benutzt du? Einen Beta Treiber?


----------



## destiny93 (1. April 2011)

seh ich jz erst ehm 
8.17.12.6666
13.01.2011
222.66 is drauf also kein beta
meinste ich soll mal nen andere installieren?


----------



## Dagonzo (1. April 2011)

Ich tippe auf ein defektes Netzteil, bzw. bringt es nicht genug Leistung.


----------



## loocypher (1. April 2011)

Ich hatte mal ein defektes Netzteil und ähnliche Probleme.
Ruckler beim spielen, Neustarts etc.

Nachdem das ausgetauscht war, alles wieder super.

Hat deins denn genug Power?? ( ich denke mal 550 Watt sollte es mindestens haben , bei den Komponenten).


----------



## Dagonzo (1. April 2011)

Dazu muss man auch sagen das defekte Netzteile augenscheinlich funktionieren, aber trotzdem Softwarefehler verursachen können. 
Wie gesagt, nach allen was ich hier im Beitrag bisher gelesen habe, würde ich die Möglichkeit eines defekten Netzteils nicht ausschliessen. Halte ich sogar für recht wahrscheinlich.


----------



## destiny93 (1. April 2011)

ich hab 525 Watt ja das bin ich ja auch schon am überlegen, wie könnte ich es herraus finden das es defekt ist ^^


----------



## destiny93 (1. April 2011)

Und was haltet ihr von den 3d mark? link steht ja paar beiträge weiter oben


----------



## Klos1 (1. April 2011)

Hast du denn überhaupt schon die Taktung sowohl der Grafikkarte, als auch der CPU unter Last überprüft? Mal benchen und mit irgendwelchen Tools den Takt überwachen.


----------



## Konov (2. April 2011)

destiny93 schrieb:


> seh ich jz erst ehm
> 8.17.12.6666
> 13.01.2011
> 222.66 is drauf also kein beta
> meinste ich soll mal nen andere installieren?



Hast zwar im Eingangspost geschrieben dass du schon andere Treiber probiert hast, aber schaden kann es nicht mal nen anderen zu testen.
Wenn da ne Fehlermeldung ist, wie Dracun schon sagte, dann wird da auf jedenfall irgendwas nicht stimmen. Obs jetzt die Ruckler beseitigt sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## muehe (2. April 2011)

hast einfach mal dein (ich denke mal) USB Headset abgelassen während des Spielens ?


----------



## destiny93 (2. April 2011)

ne hab ich nicht ist immer dran, ich kanns ja mal probieren..das wär ja was o.O 

Ja treiber hatte ich 222.44 der war jabei der CD mit bei, und 3Std später hab ich dann den 222.66 Instaliert,


----------



## destiny93 (2. April 2011)

Headset abschließen hat nix gebracht, könnte es den ein defektesnetzteil sein? die laggs sind erst da kommt mir zmd so vor als ich das mainboard, die cpu und das netzteil gekauft habe..


----------



## Dagonzo (2. April 2011)

destiny93 schrieb:


> Headset abschließen hat nix gebracht, könnte es den ein defektesnetzteil sein?


Habe ich bereits so geschrieben!


----------



## muehe (2. April 2011)

Denk ich persönlich nicht 

hast mal geprimelt also Prime95 durchlaufen lassen 2. Test In-Place Large FFTs und danach den 1. müssten die Small FFTs sein

jeweils 1 - 2 Stunden


----------



## destiny93 (2. April 2011)

ok ich werd mal Prime durchlaufen lassen 
also erst den 2test dann den 1ten, und dann wird was angezeigt wenn da nen fehler ist ?


----------



## Kyragan (2. April 2011)

Fehler werden farblich hervorgehoben. Bei instabilen Systemen sind Rundungsfehler sehr typisch. Im Extremfall stürzt Prime ab. Eventuell solltest du statt Prime mal LinX verwenden, das ist noch etwas agressiver. Um das Netzteil an die Belastungsgrenze zu bringen wird es allerdings nicht ausreichen, nur Prime oder LinX laufen zu lassen. Die Grafikkarte muss auch unter Last gebracht werden.


----------



## destiny93 (2. April 2011)

Ok dann lass ich jetzt mal prime durchlaufen und dann LinX, danke für eure hilfe =)


----------



## OldboyX (2. April 2011)

Zwei Fragen meinerseits:

A) Genaue Daten zu deinem Netzteil bitte (525 Watt sagt nix aus)

Hersteller?
Wieviel Leistung auf der 12 V Schiene?

b) Du hast den Rechner selbst zusammengebaut. Hast du beide 6 Pin PCI-E Stecker mit der Grafikkarte verbunden? Es kommt vor, dass die Grafikkarte auch mit nur 1 Stecker funktioniert, aber unter Last naturgemäß zu wenig Saft hat (das müßte zwar in der Regel zum Absturz führen - aber im IT Bereich kommt alles vor....).


----------



## destiny93 (3. April 2011)

Hab Beide drane..

Netzteil ist ein PRo 82+
keine ahnung was du mit 12 V Schiene meinst, sry aber hier steht noch ATX12V v,23

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## OldboyX (3. April 2011)

destiny93 schrieb:


> Hab Beide drane..
> 
> Netzteil ist ein PRo 82+
> keine ahnung was du mit 12 V Schiene meinst, sry aber hier steht noch ATX12V v,23
> ...



Enermax?


----------



## destiny93 (3. April 2011)

ya genau


----------



## destiny93 (3. April 2011)

So ich werde jz Montag zum Händler gehen und mir ein neues Netzteil beschaffen, welches könnt ihr mir den vorschlagen ? Preis ist egal hauptsache mein Pc läuft richtig

Aber was ist das ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2x ?? he ich hab 4x?

Setup von pc hier nochmal wegen netzteil..


AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor, 3406 MHz
AsRock 870 Extreme 3
Grafikkarte	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti
4GB Rip jaws G-skill
2Monitore angeschlossen


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2011)

Vermutlich nur ein Anzeigefehler. Kannst ja nochmal mit anderen Tools auslesen. Oder etwas mit deiner CPU passt tatsächlich nicht. Vielleicht auch Board.
Netztteil glaube ich nicht. Wenn nicht genug Leistung da ist, schmiert er meiner Meinung nach ab und fängt aber nicht zu ruckeln an. Und vom Saft her ist ein Enermax auch ausreichend für deine Mühle, wenn es eins mit 500+ Watt ist.


----------



## destiny93 (3. April 2011)

Eventuel ist ja das Netzteil Defekt.
Ich kann ja nix ausschließen außer die Grafikkarte weil ich die neu gekauft habe.
bei Cpu-z werden ja alle 4 angezeigt und die Temperatur auch..

Gibts den noch nen Test den man durchführen könnte?


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2011)

Bei einem defekten Netzteil würde meiner Meinung nach dein PC garnicht gehen. Das die Komponenten unter Last runtertakten, nur weil das Netzteil nicht genug Saft liefert, wäre mir neu.
Passt der Takt von CPU und Graka denn, wenn sie unter Last stehen? Hast du sonst irgendwelche zweifelhaften Tools installiert, die derartiges bewirken können, irgendetwas, was beim Board dabei war?

Bzw. was hast du denn überhaupt installiert, ganz zu Anfang? Mainboard-Treiber von CD? Oder die neuesten aus dem Netz? Oder garnichts?


----------



## destiny93 (3. April 2011)

Ich habe den pc komplett platt gemacht, dann win 7 installiert , Graka treiber installiert ( cd ) dann mainboard von cd..
gespielt = ruckler
Dann dachte ich installiereste mal die aktuellen treiber also mainboard und graka aus dem netz gedownloadet und immer noch kein erfolg gehabt

Beim board war nix bei sind halt so programme mit bei wie 
Asrock OC tuner u.s.w aber die benutz ich nicht

Wie kann ich die Tatke den vergleichen??


----------



## Konov (4. April 2011)

destiny93 schrieb:


> Ich habe den pc komplett platt gemacht, dann win 7 installiert , Graka treiber installiert ( cd ) dann mainboard von cd..
> gespielt = ruckler
> Dann dachte ich installiereste mal die aktuellen treiber also mainboard und graka aus dem netz gedownloadet und immer noch kein erfolg gehabt
> 
> ...



Hab dasselbe Mainboard und solche Probleme hatte ich bisher nicht. Verwende die Treiber auch genauso wie du es beschrieben hast.
Würde eher vermuten dass es an einer Hardware liegt.


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2011)

Du musst ja nicht vergleichen, sondern einfach primeln und dann halt zum Beispiel mit CPU-Z schauen, ob das Ding unter Last auch dauerhaft vollen Takt hat und nicht, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nur im Sparmodus rumgammelt.
Hast du im Windows beim spielen auch mal gesagt, dass du dauerhaft Höchstleistung haben möchtest. Irgendetwas muss da doch schief laufen. Oder du hast das Pech, dass wirklich etwas defekt ist.


----------



## destiny93 (4. April 2011)

Hab ich schon auf höchstleistung stehen, hm ja irgedwas ber nur was, hab jz an hardwareversand ne email geschickt wegen zurüksenden und so, gucken was die antworten


----------



## Felix^^ (4. April 2011)

Vllt. liegts am:


destiny93 schrieb:


> _
> - BIOS update
> _



Gabs da irgendwelche Fehler?

edit: welche spielen laufen nicht gescheit? (Vsync ingame deaktiviert?)


----------



## destiny93 (4. April 2011)

Dacht ich ja auch Bios oder so, deswegen auch das Thema auf, aber waren keine Fehler

schön probiert, battlefield bad company 2, wow

ob ih auf low-mid-high stelel das ruckeln bleibt


----------



## Felix^^ (4. April 2011)

destiny93 schrieb:


> Dacht ich ja auch Bios oder so, deswegen auch das Thema auf, aber waren keine Fehler
> 
> schön probiert, battlefield bad company 2, wow
> 
> ob ih auf low-mid-high stelel das ruckeln bleibt



Beschreibe mal das ruckeln ist es:

 Erst flüssig bleibt dann hängen dann flüssig dann wieder hängen oder durchgehend wenig FPS ?


----------



## Daytonaman (4. April 2011)

Hallo,

hast Du mal Riva Tuner ausprobiert ? Zur Fehlersuche würde ich das mal testen, da Riva Tuner viele Werte als Grafik in Echtzeit anzeigen lassen kann.
Als Beispiel dieses Bild : Beispiel Bild zu Riva Tuner

Da kannst Du dein System im Idle Betrieb beobachten, Temperatur, Clock, Grafikkarte usw.
Wenn Du dann ein 3D Spiel startest kannst Du dabei die Leistung Deines Systems genau beobachten z.B.
was macht die Temperatur, die Stromversorgung ( keine Ahnung ob ma dort einen Einbruch der Spannung sieht wenn das Netzteil zu wenig Leistung hat ),
deine Clock der CPU ( bei meinem Core 2 Duo beide Kerne werden angezeigt), die Clock der Grafikkarte usw.
Versuche dabei einen Zusammenhang zu finden wann die Leistung zusammenbricht bzw. bei meiner 9800 GTX+ Taktet die Grafikkarte dann höher sobald
eine Mehrleistung gefordert wird. Wenn Du eine Logitech G15 Tastatur hast, dann kannst Du dir durch ein Addon diauch Werte auf deinem Display Anzeigen lassen
Oder schau dir das mal an -> Rivatuner in Game

Vieleicht hilft es ja etwas

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## destiny93 (4. April 2011)

Danke Jörg werd ich mal ausprobieren

An felix ich habe hofe fps in game 100-150 manche seltene stele auch 90
es ist unflüsig wenn ich steh kann ich durch die gegend gucken ohne ruckler sobald ich laufe sieht alles verschwommen und ruckelig aus


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2011)

Mmh...klingt mehr als merkwürdig. Zumal 100 FPS eh flüssig sind. Es ist mehr, als die meisten Monitore überhaupt anzeigen können und mehr, als dein Auge erkennen kann.
Man müsste es echt mal sehen, ich kann mir da gerade überhaupt nichts darunter vorstellen.


----------



## destiny93 (4. April 2011)

ya das wundert mich ja eben und ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, morgen werd ich netzteil ausprobieren nen anderes, wenn das nicht klappt werde ich die hardware zurück schicken .


----------

